# album art



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a 2013 F31 with NBT. 
When using usb cable i get album art on idrive but with bluetooth streaming i dont.
I can stream music fine but no album art.
Anybody know why?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NBT needs at least 50.4 firmware, and coding HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, Thank you
I have firmware from 2013 so its to old i guess


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> NBT needs at least 50.4 firmware, and coding HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv.


I followed your instruction but no go on cover art with bluetooth streaming.
I can browse via idrive music on my phone (iPhone 6) just fine.
Weird


----------



## akhil1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

Same here. I hav 54.2 firmware and HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART was already set to Aktiv. Still no album art over BT streaming.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

AVRCP 1.4 is not supported on android yet. Only apple devices work for the time.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

vithy said:


> AVRCP 1.4 is not supported on android yet. Only apple devices work for the time.


I have tried with a iPhone 6 and a iphone 6 plus.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

Also tried ipad mini 2, no luck.
Browsing music in idrive works.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

*Got it working*

Code it like this:

ENT_BTAS_BROWSING: aktiv
ENT_BTAS_IAP: aktiv
ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART: Nicht aktiv
ENT_BTAS_METADATA: aktiv

With native player (itunes) everything works 

Album art also works with spotify, but not browsing only next and back (track).

Phone is a iPhone 6 with ios 8.1.2


----------



## akhil1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

AWESOME !!! This works . Thank you.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

akhil1980 said:


> AWESOME !!! This works . Thank you.


:thumbup:


----------

